# Best 22" LED IPS Monitor under INR.10,000



## bssunilreddy (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

I want to know the prices of 22" LED IPS Monitors under INR.10,000 and their availability also.

Thanks


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 27, 2011)

None.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 27, 2011)

Cheapest IPS I've seen in India is Dell U2311H an that costs 14,000.
You can look for the 22" version of that.
Dell UltraSharp U2211H 54.6cm (21.5 inch) Monitor Details | Dell India


----------



## Sarath (Aug 27, 2011)

I have never heard of an IPS panel below 10k. You will have to increase your budget to 14k to get the Dell U2311H.


----------

